# Getting new customers



## collegeplow (Nov 18, 2003)

When is it best to look for new customers? Is it too late this year to expect many new contracts? How late in the season is too late?


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We had all our customers lined up in August. Most by now have selected a contractor. You might try a small local newspaper ad.


----------



## yawsers (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah try an ad in the local paper. Don't be discouraged by the time of year. Most of my contracts were aquired in November and the phone is still ringing and I have had to turn business away.


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

Surprisingly a lot of places still don't have anyone lined up for this winter. If your competitors are booked that gives you and advantage. If you are close to being booked, raise your prices. If you get calls during the first snowfall when you're out plowing already, double your prices. It's all supply and demand, basic economics.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

I agree with Mike. We always get calls the night before a big storm is going to hit, or after a lot of snow is on the ground. Our prices are always much higher than for the customers that contracted with us in advance.


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

That reminds me of a trailer park that called during a storm one time. We charged them $400 for emergency service. I think the job took about an hour at most. They were so happy that we bailed them out they signed a contract at that price. We kept them for many years and was one of our highest profit customers.


----------



## collegeplow (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks for the input everyone. if anyone else has some encouraging words, please post

thanks again

david


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Outside of going door to door and strong arming a new customer to use you, the good ones will generally be signed up or commited by now.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

We signed a good size commercial account yesterday and the local Home Depot Made a decision on 12/2. Human nature is to procrastinate, there could be alot in your future and check out the thread on last minute dispatch calls. - michael


----------

